# M transparency image transfer....



## windrivermaiden (Oct 19, 2008)

Just needed to mess around with images...I'm doing some gum but it is so slow with my work schedule. needed a fix.

edit: this is a 3M transparency transfer...not a M...


----------



## terri (Oct 20, 2008)

Beautiful, rich colors here. It looks all the world like a straight Polaroid emulsion lift, but the colors give it away. I'd love to know your process here!


----------

